# Monday 11/25



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone off on Monday? Not sure what the weather will do yet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Ohhh, those look good. Wish I was closer I'd go!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------

